# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Педагогический стаж

## Зинаида

Уважаемые коллеги ! Поделитесь пожалуйста, удалось ли кому- нибудь добиться пенсии по выслуги лет(25), Я имею ввиду педагогов-организаторов. У меня уже28лет стажа из них 12 пед- организатор. В моем пенсионном фонде мне объяснили, что на пенсию я не имею права, так как моя специальность не входит в списки на льготную пенсию с 1999года. Но я слышала, что некоторые добились через суд. Есть ли среди вас такие счастливчики?

----------


## koluchka

а знает ли кто-то: работа музыкальным руководителем в детском саду на 0.5 ставки считается педстажем или нет?

----------


## Олечная

нашла в инете, посмотрите ссылочку, там есть нормативные документы о пед.стаже
http://praktika.borda.ru/?1-8-0-0000...0-0-1141478228

----------


## Астриск

Уважаемая, Koluchka. вот, что нашла в консультанте по Вашему вопросу. Советую, задать этот вопрос в инете в поисковой строке "всемогущего qooqle" и вы получите максимум вариантов по данной проблеме. "2.6. В детских садах и объединенных яслях-садах, предусмотренных п. 4 подраздела 1 раздела I Перечня, пенсии за выслугу лет педагогам-воспитателям, педагогам, педагогам-руководителям, руководителям, музыкальным руководителям (музыкальным работникам) назначаются как руководителям-воспитателям и воспитателям <*>.
------------------------------------
<*> Разъяснение Госкомтруда от 17 мая 1960 г. N 19 ("Бюллетень Госкомтруда", 1960, N 9, стр. 42; инструктивное письмо Министерства социального обеспечения РСФСР от 30 мая 1960 г. N 1-310-9)." Помните: "Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих". Удачи Вам.

----------


## Elen2

> работа музыкальным руководителем в детском саду на 0.5 ставки считается педстажем или нет?


Безусловно считается.Муз.рук- педагог.

----------

